# New pics of some of my 43 babies!! UPDATED, PICS



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's some pics of the gang: (just some of my 43 babies!)

Siamese x Black tan litter:









Rather pretty broken marked baby:









How many babies can you fit in a little mouse house???....about 20!

















Love the colour of this little boy:









Some of my Dove Tan boys, showing their amazingly bright pink/red eyes:









A really small and cute baby i found in the litter, couldn't resist a picture!









Burmese satins and Siamese babies - looking super cute!


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

wow thats alot of mice you got into that tub lol


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i've watched one of the mothers, Millie, pile in there too! at least they won't be cold! that little house is proving rather popular! lol :lol:


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

reminds me of a youtube video of a mini and about 12 russians just piling out of it.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

AWWW! They are beautiful!  For some reason I cracked up at this picture: http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af2/ ... anboys.jpg. I thought the mouse on the far left was hoola-hooping or something at first. :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!!! Love the picture of them crowding into their little house :lol: Very warm I'm sure! Lookie at the burmese :love1 Can't wait for my girlies!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those meeces sure love to pile up together. Very cute. Your meeces all look very healthy and happy.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, they're all doing fab. io just love it when i take the lid off that house and see all the sleepy faces :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting the pictures of the siamese x tans, to see what colour they are when they get points!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I know, its exciting stuff!!  i shall keep you posted and update pics soon. xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you think they'll be foxed with one parent having a tan belly? Just curious! Can't wait for more piccies


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah they should be sia and sia foxes


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> yeah they should be sia and sia foxes


 :dance Even better  I love Siamese foxes  But then, I am biased :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

there points should be very dark too coz of the outcross to the black. i saw some siamese at the show i was at in manchester and the shading was awesome they look very pretty in satin too.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Any new pictures yet? :bash


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

funny you should mention that Kallan....i just took this pic of the Siamese x Black Tan babies.....they're satin, i know this much!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Tummies on all of these babies is still pink, Art says that this is a good sign of fox.  happy me. (i think these are going to be rather popular!)


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Satins!!!!! Squeeee! Gimmeeeee!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey hunni if you'd like one of these silky babies, you're welcome to one when they're big enough. I plan on breeding the siamese to the black tan again once she's suitably rested. I have to say, for her first litter she's doing a fantastic job....these chubby babies have little rolls on their legs :lol: xx


----------

